# Kopfumfang genau auf der Kippe zwischen zwei Größen



## Schwarzwild (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mir zur neuen Saison mal wieder einen neuen Helm gönnen, bin mir diesmal aber etwas unsicher:

Bisher hatte ich immer Größe M (Bell), also bis 59cm gerade so ausgereizt, dass im Winter noch eine Helmmütze drunterpasst, aber dann ist auch Ende.
Ansonsten passt der Helm perfekt, und ich wollte auch einen kompakten Helm, kein Monstrum auf dem Kopf. Bei anderen Leuten sehe ich aber fast durchweg, dass die Helme irgendwie immer riesig aussehen, als wären sie fast zu groß, und nur per Gurtsystem irgendwie passend geschnürt, während mein Helm dazu vergleichsweise zu klein aussieht. Hat es irgendwelche Sicherheitsvorteile, wenn der Helm so groß ist, oder ist es nur Zufall, dass der Kopfumfang der meisten Leute am unteren Ende des Spektrums liegt?

Bei meinem Rennradhelm (Giro) ist es ähnlich. 

Bei meinen älteren Helmen allerdings, als Giro und Bell noch andere Unterteilungen zwischen M und L hatten, war es der Fall schein, dass der Helm irgendwie wackelig zu sitzen schien, oder nur oben auf dem Kopf, aber nicht schädelumschließend saß. Gut, das waren andere Helmgenerationen, da sind die neusten Modelle einfach in jeder Hinsicht weiter. 

Trotzdem hätte ich gerne eine Antwort auf o.g. Frage, ob ich den neuen Helm tendenziell lieber größer oder genau passend wählen soll.

Danke


----------



## githriz (9. März 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte ich gerne eine Antwort auf o.g. Frage, ob ich den neuen Helm tendenziell lieber größer oder genau passend wählen soll.


 

Hab ich das richtig verstanden: du fragst ob du den Helm passend oder lieber zu groß kaufen sollst?
Ich würde sagen passend ist schon am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (10. März 2009)

Ich denke eher, dass die Frage ist, welche Helmgröße die bessere Wahl ist, wenn man z.B. einen 59er Kopfumfang hat und somit (bei einigen Herstellern) entweder M oder L tragen kann. 

Ich hab z.B. diesen Kopfumfang und habe mir damals einen Fox Flux in L/XL (ab 59 cm) geholt. Mir ist das Ding von der Optik her zu groß. Sitzen tut er allerdings gut. Ob jetzt ein Mehr an Material beim großen Helm auch ein Mehr an Sicherheit bedeutet kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## polo (10. März 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden: du fragst ob du den Helm passend oder lieber zu groß kaufen sollst?
> Ich würde sagen passend ist schon am besten.



ernsthaft jetzt?


----------



## michael17 (10. März 2009)

polo schrieb:


> ernsthaft jetzt?



Die Hersteller raten bei zwei in Frage kommenden Grössen aus Sicherheitsgründen zur kleineren;
ist ja auch logisch, dass dann der Helm im  Ernstfall besser schützt als so´ne zurecht gezurrte Übergrösse.
Bleibt die Frage, ob noch ´ne Mütze drunter passt.


----------



## polo (10. März 2009)

ich hätte einen smiley setzen sollen.


----------



## michael17 (10. März 2009)

polo schrieb:


> ich hätte einen smiley setzen sollen.



Kommt auch so rüber!


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. März 2009)

Tatsächlich wird einem in verschiedenen Bikeläden verschiedenes dazu geraten (kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die nicht alle Größen da hatten, und mir somit eine andere, bzw. auch ein anderes Modell schmackhaft machen mussten.

Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls wieder M genommen, sitzt perfekt, wie angegossen, auch mit Helmmütze, sieht aber im Vergleich zu den Monstren, die andere auf ihren Köpfen spazieren fahren, sehr kompakt aus.


----------



## evil_rider (15. März 2009)

nennt man style!!

große helme stinken, sieht man aus wie lord helmchen aus spaceballs! :kotz:


----------



## keppe (15. März 2009)

hab mir auch gerade einen neuen Helm gekauft, ich hab nen kopfumfang von 55cm ist bei Giro genau zwischen S und M. Ich habe mich für den S entschieden da er bei schnellen kopfbewegungen und schlägen lange nicht so gewackelt hat wie größe M. Ich würde also tendenziel für den kleineren Helm dendieren.


----------



## mara8459 (16. März 2009)

Ich hatte das Problem auch.
M zu klein und L zu groß.
Ich hab mich dann beim Hersteller erkundigt und ich hab dann schlussendlich den etwas kleineren genommen.
Das war im Nachhinein auch die bessere Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara8459 (16. März 2009)

Ich hatte das Problem auch.
M zu klein und L zu groß.
Ich hab mich dann beim Hersteller erkundigt und ich hab dann schlussendlich den etwas kleineren genommen.
Das war im Nachhinein auch die bessere Entscheidung.


----------



## stonehill (16. März 2009)

Aber was heißt denn dann "zu kein"? Wenn er zu klein wäre, könntest du ihn doch nicht aufziehen, oder? 

Habe mir bei meiner 59er Rübe jetzt den Giro Hex in "M" bestellt. Morgen ist er da, ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. März 2009)

Macht insgesamt auch mehr Sinn, die kleinere Größe zu nehmen, denn dann verteilt sich der Aufpralldruck gleichmäßiger über die Rübe. Nimmst du den Helm zu groß wirkt der Aufprall zu punktuell auf den Kopf und die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Verletzungen trotz Helm sind damit zu groß. Deshalb bei Auswahlschwierigkeit eher die kleinere Größe wählen.


----------



## Schwarzwild (22. März 2009)

Schaut Euch aber doch nur mal in den Fotoalben hier im Forum um: Die meisten sehen wirklich aus wie Lord Helmchen. Ob sie auf ihre alten Tage noch glauben, dass ihr Kopf noch wächst?


----------



## DeathAngel (23. März 2009)

Sagen wirs es so...bei Alpine wächst die reine Helmgröße von  "M" auf "L" schon um einiges an (M bis 57cm / L bis 62cm) so habe ich dann auch die L Variante genommen obwohl ich für "mich" denke das dieser etwas groß aussieht...er passt aber perfekt und gerade jetzt wo es kälter war passte auch problemlos ein Löfler-Mützchen mit drunter. (ich habe 59cm)

Ich denke solange der Helm an sich vernünftig sitzt sollte das schon "passen" 

edit: Nutze den Alpina Firebird


----------



## stonehill (23. März 2009)

Hab jetzt meinen Hex am Wochenende ausführen können. Ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied im Gegensatz zum Flux in "L". Die Kräfte die beim Fahren auf den Hals wirken sind doch um einiges geringer. 

Mein Fazit: Bei Größen "auf der Kippe" lieber zum kleineren Helm greifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (25. März 2009)

Mein Tipp aus der Praxis:

Die Helme verschiedener Hersteller bzw. verschiedene Modelle eines Herstellers aufziehen. Nur dann findet man die perfekte PassFORM. Es gibt keinen Normkopf, die Umfänge sind aber genormt (cm). Deshalb hat ein guter Händler immer verschiedene Hersteller und genügend unterschiedliche Modelle da. Nichts andrehen lassen! Im Zweifel vom Händler ein weiteres Modell bestellen lassen und dann nochmal probieren (sollte selbstverständlich sein). Und die Optik ist mir zweitrangig wenn der Helm nach meinem Empfinden gut passt.

Der Tipp nicht zu groß zu nehmen ist absolut korrekt, sonst leidet die Sicherheit. Es gibt auch sehr dünne Helmmützen; wenn die nicht mehr drunterpassen hat der Helm auch in 90% der Fälle vorher schon irgendwo gedrückt.


----------



## keppe (25. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Mein Tipp aus der Praxis:
> . Und die Optik ist mir zweitrangig wenn der Helm nach meinem Empfinden gut passt.
> 
> Der Tipp nicht zu groß zu nehmen ist absolut korrekt, sonst leidet die Sicherheit. Es gibt auch sehr dünne Helmmützen; wenn die nicht mehr drunterpassen hat der Helm auch in 90% der Fälle vorher schon irgendwo gedrückt.



Die Optik kann nie zweitrangig sein, den ein Helm bei dem ich, wenn ich ihn trage das gefühl habe wie ein Affe mit ner Kokusnusschale auf dem Kopf auszusehen. Wird nicht gerne getragen. 

Fazit: Mann solte sich Sicher und Stylisch mit einen Helm fühlen. Denn was hilft mir der bestpassenste Helm wenn ich ihn wenn ich ihn häslich finde und dann garnicht aufziehe?


----------



## TKS (25. März 2009)

keppe schrieb:


> Die Optik kann nie zweitrangig sein, den ein Helm bei dem ich, wenn ich ihn trage das gefühl habe wie ein Affe mit ner Kokusnusschale auf dem Kopf auszusehen. Wird nicht gerne getragen.
> 
> Fazit: Mann solte sich Sicher und Stylisch mit einen Helm fühlen. Denn was hilft mir der bestpassenste Helm wenn ich ihn wenn ich ihn häslich finde und dann garnicht aufziehe?



... deswegen schrieb ich: Die Optik ist MIR egal . Darauf hast Du mit DEINER persönlichen Meinung geantwortet


----------



## polo (25. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Die Helme verschiedener Hersteller bzw. verschiedene Modelle eines Herstellers aufziehen. Nur dann findet man die perfekte PassFORM. Es gibt keinen Normkopf, die Umfänge sind aber genormt (cm). Deshalb hat ein guter Händler immer verschiedene Hersteller und genügend unterschiedliche Modelle da. Nichts andrehen lassen! Im Zweifel vom Händler ein weiteres Modell bestellen lassen und dann nochmal probieren (sollte selbstverständlich sein). Und die Optik ist mir zweitrangig wenn der Helm nach meinem Empfinden gut passt.



mit so konstruktiven (und eigentlich selbstverständlichen) vorschlägen überforderst du hier einige.


----------



## TKS (25. März 2009)

polo schrieb:


> mit so konstruktiven (und eigentlich selbstverständlichen) vorschlägen überforderst du hier einige.



*seufz* Du hast wohl recht... 

OK, dann poste ich in Zukunft nur noch hochwissenschaftlich fundierte Verlgeiche der Kopfumfänge der Helmen der Hersteller laut Liste, notfalls wird dann am Kopf der ein oder andere Vorsprung abgefräst und der Rest mit Pattex gelöst. 

Ich habe halt so meine Erfahrungen aus dem Verkauf von Helmen im Shop und bin immer für die einfachste Lösung (= aufprobieren). Aus dem Umfang des Helms kann man nur grob auf die Passform schließen (schmale, breite, hoch / tief bauende Helme). Das wollte ich gern weitergeben, was dann jeder macht ist mit gutem Recht seine eigene Sache.


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2009)




----------

